# Recent lab results.............



## margienol (May 18, 2014)

Hi all~

I had my labs drawn and also saw my dr last week. She feels that everything is normal and my nodule on my thyroid hasn't grown(which is good). I still feel like my thyroid is a little low. What do you think? TIA

TSH .250 Range .358-3.740

Free T3 2.00 Range 2.18-3.98

Free T4 .72 Range .76-1.46

I'm on Armour Thyroid 75mg. Yes I had an ultrasound last week and my dr said that my thyroid looks good. I do not believe that my antibodies have been tested.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Free T-4 and Free T-3 should be closer to 3/4 of range for optimal thyroid levels.

Are you taking any replacement med's?

Can you please edit your signature with a short history so it follows any topic post you make - which makes it easier for people to understand your situation.

Include diagnosis, last lab's with ranges and current medication and dosage.

Click on your log in name, Profile, edit profile and on the left is signature.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

My goodness; your FT3 is in the basement. And the oddity is that your TSH is as well.

Prompting me to ask if you have had an ultra-sound of your thyroid and if so what were the results and comments?

Also, have you had any of the antibodies' tests listed above and if so, which ones and the results?

Are you on any kind of thyroxine replacement?


----------



## margienol (May 18, 2014)

I have updated my info if anyone can give me more insight. Thank you.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Simply -- you are under-medicated and should increase your Armour. Do you have symptoms?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

You are under medicated. You need that FREE T3 test and then the goal should be small increases of Armour every 8 weeks (1/4 grain) until that FREE T3 is at about 75% of the range provided by the lab for that specific test.


----------



## margienol (May 18, 2014)

My endo said that my meds are fine and that I do not need an increase. I don't know how to convince her otherwise. I'm still very exhausted/low energy, my voice is hoarse a lot, skin is dry, can't lose weight even when I eat 1200 or 1000 calories per day, headaches, joint pain, memory and fuzzy thinking problems.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If this were me - I wold have a TSI test run. You have some stimulating antibodies that look to be suppressing your TSH.

Your doctor is wrong - low TSH and low FT-4 and FT-3 is not normal. Your FT labs show you are in need of a dose increase.

Please consider going to another doctor - endo or MD or DO and ask for the antibodies tests.

Please get the results of your ultrasound and post them here.


----------

